# Keon Clark



## nixfan (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm not a big fan of the Knicks going after Keon Clark. He seems like a guy that has the same problems as Marcus Camby. Too thin, not enough muscle, and unabe to bang down low with the bigger centers. Plus he has limited low post moves. I think it would be wiser for the Knicks to go after a bigger body, even if we sacrafice the athletic ability that keon brings to the table. A guy that intersest me is the Polish center, Cezary Trybanski. I mean he is over seven feet, he has reported skills , a good frame and could probably be signed for less than Clark. Nesterovic is also someone the Knicks Should look at. Averaged 6.5 boards and 8.4ppg in only 27 minute a game. I think he could be a better fit than Clark.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I agree. I dont like Clark or Doleac. Trybanski signed with another team already I think maybe it was Memphis? There really isnt a whole lot out there. Only player I like that has been mentioned is Jarron Collins.


----------



## Nylex (Jul 12, 2002)

It was Memphis who signed the Polish center .


----------



## nixfan (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks for the news on Trybanski. I like Jarron Collins, he is athletic and has a good body for rebounding, he would also be a nice fit.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Camby detractors*

The only legitiamate knock on Camby is that he is always injured.His numbers that he put up were right up there with the best..How many centers averaged a double,double..???Keonj Clark has the same potential,much less injury prone,but apparently not a hard worker.For all Cambys detractors,he waqs the KNICKS..A healthy Marcus meant a winning Knick team,period end of sentence..


----------



## nixfan (Jul 15, 2002)

I disagree with that. There were many faults on Camby. One of which was that had no offensive game at all. All his points were set up by other players. He can not create his own shot by any stretch of the imagination. Another knock on him is that he is not a good post defender, he is to frail, granted he is an excellent help defender. Lets face it, is impossible to win a championship with Camby as the starting center, maybe as a backup or power forward. Not that Collins is going to win us a ring but it would be a start.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

How can you say that they cant win a championship with camby(if he was still there)???True they cant beat L.A but who can..camby took the Knicks to the finals,ask larry bird what he thought.And when his sister got attacked the Knicks lost Toronto..Camby was the X factor for the Knicks.I agree his offensive game is limited but who is better than him in the east when hes actually playing...Come to think of it,are there any good centers other than Shaq???

Mourning??not with his illness
Mutombo??not any more
ratliff??hes always hurt
Kandi??Maybe

Face it,there are really no good centers


----------

